# Will this work out



## Hyper (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey guys I'm new here and have a ccpl questions to ask.. First I'm a beginner rider that for the past 5 years have been riding maybe 3 times a year at a local resort on gromed trails... Ok now my questions... I've been riding my brothers board which is a Lamar 155 slayer it's been an ok board but its time for me to upgrade and buy my own I'm 150lbs and 5' 11''... Or instead of buying a new board I have a burton movement 151 from I think 2002 this board has never seen the mountain but can't find much info on the board soooo what I'm askin is do u think it will work for me.. Like I said I ride groomers on the east coast in pa... Thanks any advice will be appreciated.. New board or take the burton out of storage???


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Not sure how much season you have left in your area. Where I live, the end-of-season sales start in February. I'd say you should try to stick with your old board for another couple of weeks and watch the stores. If you're vigilant, you could end up walking out of a store with brand new stuff for less than 50% of retail.


----------

